# SI Firearms (Present, Past, Future)



## Georgia (Jan 4, 2013)

Will post a pic of my 9mm as soon as I get off of work.

Was wanting to see the guns our members have, had, or plan on purchasing in the near future.

Pics are awesome! Break out the camera phone


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

H&K USP 40


----------



## Georgia (Jan 4, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> H&K USP 40



Hell yeah...


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

.22 AR "plinkster" with red dot sight and expanding bipod fore grip


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry guys not sure why it posted upside down...


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

Ruger SP101 .357, Browning 12guage, an M-4 (needed the adjustable stock so my wife could shoot it) that may or may not have three-round-burst  , two matching Dan Wesson 1911s that I occasionally conceal carry lol, and a Saiga 12 with a 50 round drum magazine and the knowledge to turn it into a fully auto Zombie-control mower.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2013)

12g pump, Bersa .380, XD9, Rugar 10/22....so far


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Sorry guys not sure why it posted upside down...



Are you standing on your head? Because I see them all right-side-up. Lol.  By the way, your .22 AR looks A LOT like my M-4.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

Old Colt .38 Special police edition revolver. For some reason the nose looks long here (pic distortion maybe) but it is very short. Passed down to me from Grandpa Andro


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> Are you standing on your head? Because I see them all right-side-up. Lol.  By the way, your .22 AR looks A LOT like my M-4.



It's just the one of the AR that looks upside down to me. IDK why but if looks good to you all good brother. 

I am getting a headache maybe I should stand up straight again...


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> Are you standing on your head? Because I see them all right-side-up. Lol.  By the way, your .22 AR looks A LOT like my M-4.



Same thing happened to you in another thread I believe where the pic looked incorrect to you but it wasn't. Who knows why this shit happens.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

AK 762x39 w/ fore grip, slide-fire stock and 75 rd drum mag.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2013)

I have more but don't have pics of everything... Will throw up the others when I can


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

Watch your serial numbers on these.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 4, 2013)

I really have a hard on for a Wilson supergrade tactical 1911.

I've had a few 1911s and a .308. Nothing too special.


----------



## R1rider (Jan 4, 2013)

All present

Handguns-
1911 Colt .45 pistol, Ruger Super Redhawk .44, S&W m&p .40, Beretta px4 storm 9mm

Rifles-
.22 marlin only....  Want to get an AR, but they are too expensive right now.... Might get a SKS and do a tapco conversion on it

Shotguns-
Remington 870, Mossberg 500, Remington 1100

this is it so far, will buy more as soon as i have free $


----------



## regular (Jan 4, 2013)

Glock 21, Colt 1911 70's series sent to Robar to receive the Combat Master Package, sig p226 .40 cal, ruger mark i 22 pistol, beretta 92 fs


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a glock 17 gen 4 right now. Sold the rest (ar, Remington 700 300 wingmag and converted saiga 12) to buy new crap . Should have some 80 percent ar15 and ar10 lowers incoming. The beauty of that is, no dros and not record of my ownership of the lowers/completed firearms.


----------



## regular (Jan 4, 2013)

Azog said:


> Just a glock 17 gen 4 right now. Sold the rest (ar, Remington 700 300 wingmag and converted saiga 12) to buy new crap . Should have some 80 percent ar15 and ar10 lowers incoming. The beauty of that is, no dros and not record of my ownership of the lowers/completed firearms.



My buddy has done a few 80% AK builds. Are you getting your AR lowers from KT ordinance?


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

69nites said:


> I really have a hard on for a Wilson supergrade tactical 1911.
> 
> I've had a few 1911s and a .308. Nothing too special.



To be honest, if I could go back I wouldn't have spent the 2k for Dan Wesson 1911s.  I would have bought Rock Island Armory 1911s instead for $850.  My brother has a traditional RIA 1911 and a tactical RIA 1911, and they both fire flawlessly (300+ rounds so far) and just as high quality as my DW's.  Check em out, they are between $400 and $500 brand spanking new.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> To be honest, if I could go back I wouldn't have spent the 2k for Dan Wesson 1911s.  I would have bought Rock Island Armory 1911s instead for $850.  My brother has a traditional RIA 1911 and a tactical RIA 1911, and they both fire flawlessly (300+ rounds so far) and just as high quality as my DW's.  Check em out, they are between $400 and $500 brand spanking new.


I'm interested in the Wilson chambered in 10mm.

I used to have a thing for kimbers. Great 1911s. A lot cheaper than the custom stuff I'm looking at now.

I like the idea of supporting a real gunsmith and getting any option I want put in by the gunsmith.

Rather than buy a $500 piece and have to do the gunsmithing myself.


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2013)

69nites said:


> I'm interested in the Wilson chambered in 10mm.
> 
> I used to have a thing for kimbers. Great 1911s. A lot cheaper than the custom stuff I'm looking at now.
> 
> ...



Check out sigs 1911s. My buddy has one and it's awesome. Very tight and well made  Great trigger too. Comes with more features than most pricier 1911s. Price is good too around 800..


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 4, 2013)

Fucking files are too big to upload. Just finished the multicam paint job on my M4 and slapped on a brown eotech 553 on her.


----------



## regular (Jan 4, 2013)

69nites said:


> I'm interested in the Wilson chambered in 10mm.
> 
> I used to have a thing for kimbers. Great 1911s. A lot cheaper than the custom stuff I'm looking at now.
> 
> ...



I sank 2k into my 1911 after purchasing it for $700. Robar is an excellent gunsmith. 

1911's were never designed for the energy that a 10mm packs. If you want a 10mm look into getting a Glock 20. The 10mm round is stompy and really beats up 1911 frames. The G20 was designed from start to finish to accomodate that round.



Azog said:


> Check out sigs 1911s. My buddy has one and it's awesome. Very tight and well made  Great trigger too. Comes with more features than most pricier 1911s. Price is good too around 800..



I've been satisfied with every sig product I've ever shot. Their 1911 looks awesome but I've never shot it. I wish I could afford some of their rifles.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 4, 2013)

old 20awg pump, old .22 rifle.  both were my old mans.  Ive shot tons and tons of stuff tho.  I have two uncles who are shooting teams, press their own ammo, lil nuts if you ask me....



my buddy whose is scout sniper is building me a AR or m4 once i have some coin.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 4, 2013)

regular said:


> I sank 2k into my 1911 after purchasing it for $700. Robar is an excellent gunsmith.
> 
> 1911's were never designed for the energy that a 10mm packs. If you want a 10mm look into getting a Glock 20. The 10mm round is stompy and really beats up 1911 frames. The G20 was designed from start to finish to accomodate that round.
> 
> ...


There's a reason I'm looking at a specific 1911 in 10mm. This isn't your average beater. Lifetime warranty. If you have never shot a 1911 in 10mm you should.

I hate glocks with a passion.

A SIG is no better than the kimbers I've owned. 

For those that aren't familiar I'm looking at a $5k custom 1911.  Not 900-2k range guns.


----------



## regular (Jan 4, 2013)

69nites said:


> There's a reason I'm looking at a specific 1911 in 10mm. This isn't your average beater. Lifetime warranty. If you have never shot a 1911 in 10mm you should.
> 
> I hate glocks with a passion.
> 
> ...


The factory configuration of glocks leaves a lot to be desired and they feel poor in the hand. The price tag vs reliability are appealing to me though. 

Have you ever owned/fired a HK Mark 23? I'm very interested in owning one at some point. A former co-worker of mine commanded a platoon of force recon marines. He said he'll never use any other pistol. 

I've never shot a 10mm 1911 but I'd like to some day. I've never seen one up close. 

I was very interested in purchasing a 1911 10mm autoloader at one time but when I checked into it I read it generated too much stress and battered the frame. I can't recall where I read that though. Maybe Boston's Gun Bible? With ample funds and a warranty you wouldn't have the same concerns as me. Were are in different places financially. 

I'm envious of your handgun budget. I spent around 3k on my colt 1911 and it's great but I sometimes wish I had split those funds and put them into a benelli m4 and an AR 15.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 5, 2013)

regular said:


> The factory configuration of glocks leaves a lot to be desired and they feel poor in the hand. The price tag vs reliability are appealing to me though.
> 
> Have you ever owned/fired a HK Mark 23? I'm very interested in owning one at some point. A former co-worker of mine commanded a platoon of force recon marines. He said he'll never use any other pistol.
> 
> ...


It'll be 2013 before I can buy it. After that no more expensive pistols.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Shit.  Gimme a minute or two...


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 5, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Fucking files are too big to upload. Just finished the multicam paint job on my M4 and slapped on a brown eotech 553 on her.



use photobucket bro... you can only upload like 1 or 2 pics max direct to the site so we all use photobucket or something similar and just add the image link so it displays.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Watch your serial numbers on these.



Good idea. Most were private transfers so my info is not associated with them because in AZ a private firearm transfer requires zero documentation. Just if you are buying from FFL dealer.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

My carry joint lately.  Yea I know, its cute..  S&W 360  .357 mag


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

870 police. Aimpoint comp M3, suirefire forend with 9v upgrade


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

oops


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Wilson Tactical Elite


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

LMT MWS 308. USOptics SN3


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

DAMMIT


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Sun Devil lower, Rock River upper, Rock river internals.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Nightstand decoration.  Sig 250 in .40 with surefire X300


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Nighthawk Custom


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Aahh the gang is all together with the HK USP 45


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

One I did for a friend.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

One of my favorites. Wish I still had it.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

Another for a friend.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

I love this short little fucker


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2013)

The best for last, This is old fucking faithful. Goes everywhere I go and goes off every fucking time I pull the trigger.  Dirt, sand, mud, she dont give a fuck. Malfunction drills are a joke.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 5, 2013)

These guns are sexy as fuark.

Makes me so hawny


----------



## Gettin'Big (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll post some pics when I can.. but currently I own Colt .45 1911 government model gold cup, got it when my Uncle passed away, I was 5.. glock 27 Gen 4.. S&W snub nose .357.. ruger sr22.. ruger  mark 3.. marlin .22 rifle.. Remington 870 12 gauge.. Yugo SKS and Windham weaponry ar-15.. I bought my ar November 5 before fucktard won the election.. got it for 850, now they're around $1200.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 5, 2013)

Including collectables/investments?

That'll take me a long ass time to post. I'll try and post a few though


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 5, 2013)

Those are some very nice guns.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 5, 2013)

Bubba you and I have very similar taste.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 5, 2013)

couple of tupperware guns / glocks lol . the baby glock in 40 cal is a beast for a pocket pistol. ar 15 and some assorted 22 pistols.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

just picked this up for my latest AR build.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

this is my carry.  Sig P229 .40cal


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 5, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> just picked this up for my latest AR build.



bet that was expensive considering the gun scare / panic. ive got a spare cheapo lower put back as a spare.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 5, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> just picked this up for my latest AR build.



very nice brother. ive got a boner but now im not sure if its from the caber or this...


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> bet that was expensive considering the gun scare / panic. ive got a spare cheapo lower put back as a spare.



yeah a little bit.  everything is 3 times the norm.  I paid $255 for it.  usually it would run about $150 so i think i made out ok.  The bitch will be paying for the upper.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 5, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> yeah a little bit.  everything is 3 times the norm.  I paid $255 for it.  usually it would run about $150 so i think i made out ok.  The bitch will be paying for the upper.



still a few guys making decent BASIC uppers in the mid 400 range , you can buy one of those until your ready for a high end model and get your money back on the basic model when you sell it. i would like a dedicated 22 LR upper , i hope they come down in price soon.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> still a few guys making decent BASIC uppers in the mid 400 range , you can buy one of those until your ready for a high end model and get your money back on the basic model when you sell it. i would like a dedicated 22 LR upper , i hope they come down in price soon.



i've found a fe Yankey Hill's online for the $600 range which i may go with.  I really like colts but they're a little heavy. Have a colt M4 right now and it's heavy.  i'm gonna mek this next one on the lighter side.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 5, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> i've found a fe Yankey Hill's online for the $600 range which i may go with.  I really like colts but they're a little heavy. Have a colt M4 right now and it's heavy.  i'm gonna mek this next one on the lighter side.



i wanta DD bad but its not in the budget . i really want a SHORT carbine in 300 thats suppresed.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 5, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> i would like a dedicated 22 LR upper , i hope they come down in price soon.



You can just buy the whole AR setup built for 22LR for a couple hundred bucks... I got one (posted above) and love it because I can buy 500+ rounds for $20 and go shooting all day!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> i wanta DD bad but its not in the budget . i really want a SHORT carbine in 300 thats suppresed.



bro...my girlfriends brother just got a DD V4 for $1300!!  his body works at the local shop and it was improperly marked so he got it for a steel cause those fuckers are going for $3000+ right now.  it's light as hell too!  probably a good 2lbs lighter than my colt.  

mt next project after this is a 300.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 5, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> You can just buy the whole AR setup built for 22LR for a couple hundred bucks... I got one (posted above) and love it because I can buy 500+ rounds for $20 and go shooting all day!



i just coverted my ruger 10/22 to an AR type for about 150$  looks like this


----------



## regular (Jan 5, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> The best for last, This is old fucking faithful. Goes everywhere I go and goes off every fucking time I pull the trigger.  Dirt, sand, mud, she dont give a fuck. Malfunction drills are a joke.



I'm envious of your toys.



DarksideSix said:


> i just coverted my ruger 10/22 to an AR type for about 150$  looks like this



That looks like a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 20, 2013)

just got a new upper for the AR build i'm working on.

Colt SOCOM LE upper with mid length quad rails.





the only thing I need to complete my build is the bolt carrier group and charging handle along with the stock and buffer tube kit which i'll be getting in the next week or so.  then I can tweek it out and stuff.  will keep updating as it comes along


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 20, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> just got a new upper for the AR build i'm working on.
> 
> Colt SOCOM LE upper with mid length quad rails.
> 
> ...



did i mention i hate you lol. these things are getting SCARCE.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2013)

darkside's strapped..


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 20, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> did i mention i hate you lol. these things are getting SCARCE.



lol.....yeah, i still need to get the BCG and charging handle.  Charging handle is easy.....BCG's are getting a little expensive but there are still plenty out there.  

Last week i saw on Rock River's website that they were still selling uppers/lowers and complete builds at normal prices but now they're not.


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

Guns and steroids: a match made in heaven (or hell?).

Guns and steroid users: a home invaders worst fucking nightmare.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## AndroSport (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey all you responsible, legal and trained gun owners... We have NOTHING to worry about! I just heard Obama live on YouTube promise to PROTECT, PRESERVE & DEFEND the constitution. So just relax we're gonna be ok, he would never lie to us


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

The "would never lie to us" part is a little unnerving. He may not take them away but I wouldn't hold it against him to tax the shit out of guns, ban long magazines, and maybe more


----------



## PFM (Jan 21, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Hey all you responsible, legal and trained gun owners... We have NOTHING to worry about! I just heard Obama live on YouTube promise to PROTECT, PRESERVE & DEFEND the constitution. So just relax we're gonna be ok, he would never lie to us



Who's Constitution? The Obama Constitution created and written by Frank Marshall Davis?


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 21, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> i wanta DD bad but its not in the budget . i really want a SHORT carbine in 300 thats suppresed.



I just got my papers back on my 9.5" sbr in 300 blackout! I'm about to put in for a silencer for it! Man that is a sweet round I will tell you.


----------



## 49ER (Aug 6, 2013)

*Lets see ur guns*

I had to redeem myself for my ghey thread hope this helps lol


----------



## 49ER (Aug 6, 2013)

Oops this thread already existed


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glock 40, Mac-10, and one other.....


----------



## creekrat (Aug 6, 2013)

My concealed piece is a h&k usp 45 compact. Not very compact but we can open carry as well so I don't give a shit if you can see it or not


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 11, 2013)

within reach: Mauser 98k, Stoeger .177, Ruger 10/22 and a recurve bow.


----------



## Congamonster413 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just bought my first handgun a few weeks ago smith and wesson sigma 40 cal nothing special but good beginner handgun they don't make them anymore pretty much a glock


----------



## 69nites (Aug 13, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> I just got my papers back on my 9.5" sbr in 300 blackout! I'm about to put in for a silencer for it! Man that is a sweet round I will tell you.


I hope it really catches on because right now it's just too expensive to shoot. 

They are pretty Damn quiet with subsonic ammo and a suppressor.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 13, 2013)

Clearly as a country man i dont own guns

 trollface.jpg

I have my shotgun right next to me in the recliner (hand's reach) in case someone busts in while in oiving roo


Also got my loaded Mosin Nagant within hands reach next to my pillow in case of hostilities

Best part of country living:

I get to shoot my guns anytime in my yard

I have 700 yard shooting area that was once a soybean field


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 13, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Glock 40, Mac-10, and one other.....



My best friend has a full auto Mac-10 that we shoot

Cant beat the feeling of hundreds of .45acp flying out the barrel


----------



## 69nites (Aug 13, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> My best friend has a full auto Mac-10 that we shoot
> 
> Cant beat the feeling of hundreds of .45acp flying out the barrel


Disagree.  Full auto sucks. All I see is money flying down the drain.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 13, 2013)

69nites said:


> Disagree.  Full auto sucks. All I see is money flying down the drain.



It's fun as hell when you got a shitload of watermelons and pumpkins


----------



## 69nites (Aug 13, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> It's fun as hell when you got a shitload of watermelons and pumpkins


More fun when you get some junk cars. Still prefer semi auto.


----------



## regular (Aug 14, 2013)

69nites said:


> Disagree.  Full auto sucks. All I see is money flying down the drain.



Have you ever shot an MP5 full auto? It feels great but I agree anything full auto is expensive to shoot. I really want to shoot a full auto FNP90.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 14, 2013)

regular said:


> Have you ever shot an MP5 full auto? It feels great but I agree anything full auto is expensive to shoot. I really want to shoot a full auto FNP90.


Auto AR10 build, AK, full auto glock, it's fun for a few seconds but 10 min worth of ammo for auto use could last a month of semi auto shooting.

Semi auto with exploding targets is 100x more fun than shooting anything full auto.


----------

